# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A Besoni Që Statusi Do Zgjidhet Pas 10 Dhjetorit??

## Qendi

*Forumist Te Dashur A Mendoni Se Qeshtja E Statusit Te Kosovës Do Te Zgjidhet Pas 10 Dhjetorit Kur Edhe I Kalon Mandati 3-shes Ndërkombëtare Uisner , Ishinger Dhe Harçenko.*

----------


## offspring

mas 10 djetorit po   por mbas 10 dhjetorit nenkupton ene ne 2012.ok

----------


## SHULLANI

Mendoj se statusi i mirefillte dhe i pa kontestueshem nga populli, do te jete vetem atehere kur te organizohet nje referendum qe eshte forma me demokratike ne rruzullin toksor,dhe te shprehet: 1. A done te jet i pa varur.2. A done ti bashkangjitet shtetit AME. dhe 3. A done te qendroj nen Serbi. Kjo eshte zgjidhja e drejte qe po kalon ky proqes per popullin e Kosoves dhe besoj qe per nje kohe te gjate do ta stabilizonte Ballkanin dhe Evropen. Pershendetje nga veprimtari.

----------


## Dorontina

Nuk besoj .
nuk kemi njerz qe din qka dojn !
te hujt kan interesa ende ne troje tona
shumve ju intereson me u pasuru
populli gati ka mbet edhe pa shkoll se pa pune po se po
--------------------------------------------------------------------
populli asht lodh ai kerkon vetem si me dal ! :i terbuar: 
kaq per sot....

----------


## xani1

Një bujk dikur moti paska shkuar ta shoh arën me grurë. Gruri ishte pjekur dhe shkëlqente si ari. Bujku priste që grurin të vijnë t`ia korrin miqtë që i kishin premtuar. Duke kaluar nëpër arë, ai takon dheplrën dhe i thotë:
-Zonja dhelpër mos të të gjej nesër këtu, se vijnë miqtë të korrin e vaj halli për ty.
Të nesërmen bujku vajti në arë, por as kishin ardhur miqtë, as kishte ikur dhelpra. Ashtu edhe ditën e dytë e të tretë. Më në fund bujku e këshillon dheplrën:
-Zonja dhelpër, nesër unë do të vi vet ta korrë grurin. Po të gjeta, do të ndahemi keq unë e ti.
Ditën e katërt bujku shkoi me drapër në arë, kurse dhelpra kishte ikur edhe më heret.

----------


## bili99

> Një bujk dikur moti paska shkuar ta shoh arën me grurë. Gruri ishte pjekur dhe shkëlqente si ari. Bujku priste që grurin të vijnë t`ia korrin miqtë që i kishin premtuar. Duke kaluar nëpër arë, ai takon dheplrën dhe i thotë:
> -Zonja dhelpër mos të të gjej nesër këtu, se vijnë miqtë të korrin e vaj halli për ty.
> Të nesërmen bujku vajti në arë, por as kishin ardhur miqtë, as kishte ikur dhelpra. Ashtu edhe ditën e dytë e të tretë. Më në fund bujku e këshillon dheplrën:
> -Zonja dhelpër, nesër unë do të vi vet ta korrë grurin. Po të gjeta, do të ndahemi keq unë e ti.
> Ditën e katërt bujku shkoi me drapër në arë, kurse dhelpra kishte ikur edhe më heret.



Qe  te  rrumbullaksohet  nje  mund  njeqindvjecar  duhet  te  zgjedhurit  e  Kosoves  te  tregojne  vendosmeri   .Sigurisht  qe  Bashkesia  nderkombetare  do  te  pranoje  Kosoven  nese  te  zgjedhurit  e  Kosoves  e  shpallin  pavaresine.
kjo  duhet  te  ndodhe   menjehere  pas   per  arsye  se  Europa   thuajse  i harroi  te  gjitha  pislleqet   dhe  pazarlleqet  e  veta.Serbia  ngadale  rehabilitohet  sikur  mos  te  kete bere  gje...sikur   thelbi  i  ceshtjes  ne  ate  regjion  eshte  3% shi  i  popullates  dhe  jo  mbi 90%shi..fillojne  te  kercnojne  bile  Hashim  Thacin  , bashke  me  urimin  i  dergojne  edhe  kerrcnimin.,mos  te  ngutetAs  qe  mund  te  presi nje  shqiptar  gje  te  mire  nga  ata  qe  e  coptuan  Shqiperine  po  te  mos  jene  ne nje  menyre  te  detyruar  te  njohin  nje  akt  te  kryer  me  ndihmen  e  Amerikes  si  perkrahes  kryesor   i  Kosoves  dhe  shqiptareve.Vertete  mos  u ngut  z. Hashim  Thaci  mos  e  shpalle  perpara  10  dhjetorit,  ne  kete  vonesen  tone  shekullore  c'ngutje  kemi  ne   te  gjorit?..cdo  dite  e  te  njejtes  jave  eshte   dite  e  mire..12  Dhjetor  per  shembull..!
Edhe  nje  prove  per  lidership  shqiptar  si  qe  ishte  ne  Rambuje  kur  duhej  te  nenshkruaj  krahu  i  luftes  marrveshjen  edhepse  ajo  marrveshje  nuk   kenaqte  thuajse  asnjerin   ne  Delegacion  dhe  as  gjysmen  e  popullates  se Kosoves.Duhej  marre vendim  politik, qe  te  hapen  rruge  te  fitohej  lufta  kunder  Serbise.Ate    kohe  z.Hashim  Thaci  e  morri  vendimin  edhepse  u  kritikua,  u kerrcnua   dhe  bile  pa  pajtimin  e  shume  bashkepuntoreve-bashkeluftareve  ,  i  ri  por,  tregoi nje  pjekuri  politike  dhe i  lumt  atij  dhe  te  gjithe  Delegacionit. Por,  z.Hashim  Thaci    nuk  e  kish  edhe  aq  veshtire  te  nenshkruaj ne  emer  te  luftetareve  se  vete  ishte  bire i Kosoves,  se  vete  ishte  njeri  nga  ata.Pas  10 Dhjetorit  eshte  nje  vendim  tjeter  i  rendesishem  qe  te  marre  bashke  me  bashkepuntoret  dhe  shpresoj  ,  besoj  qe  vendimi  te  jete  i  drejte SHPALLJA  E  KOSOVES  SHTET  TE  MEVETSISHEM...ky  Delegacion  Historik   duhet  te  perfaqesoje  denjesisht  nje  popull te  roberuar  per  njeqindvjet, pa  marre  parasyshe   kerrcnimet  cfardoqofshin  dhe  ngadoqofshin  .Sa  per  Ameriken  , Delegacioni  duhet  ti kumtoje  vendimin  qe  ka  marre  dhe  te   kerkoje  te  perkrahe  ate  qe  ka  bere dhe  qe  ka  thene  Amerika  , te  njohi  shtetin  e  Kosoves. Pasi  kryhen  te  gjitha  shkallet  nuk  pyetet  cka  te  besh  deri  ne  pakufij,  nuk  pritet    cka  te  thote  dhe  kush  te  thote,perndryshe  c'kuptim  ka  fjala  [pavaresi?

Amerika  nuk  do te  shpalli  Kosoven  shtet,  por  do  ta  njohi.............

Sec  me  nxiti  meselja  me  lart  nga   xani 1,  draprin  e  ka  ne  dore  Delegacioni  Historik.

Me nderime,
bili99

----------


## BEHARI

mendoj se fati i (statusit)pamvarsise kosoves maksimumi mbas dates 20 dhjetor 2007 nuk eshte me ne duart e nderkombtarve per te vendosur per kete ceshtje madhore,por ky eshte obligim i qeverise dhe parlamentit te kosoves qe menjehere te shpalle pamvarsine e kosoves!
pastaj do jete fare e lehte per te kuptuar qellimin final te nderkombtarve europes dhe Amerikes nese realisht jane per pamvarsin apo per anarshin ekosoves dhe ballkanit ne tersi!!
pas kesaj dalin qartazi se kush jane dashamirsit dhe armiqt e kosoves duke e njohur apo mos e njohur shtetin e kosoves!

Uroj qe europa dhe sh.B.A ta njofin pamvarsin e kosoves,por te them te drejten nuk kam shum besim tek ta,pasi europa na ka katandisur ne kete gjendje duke na copezuar!!

----------


## Dorontina

> Një bujk dikur moti paska shkuar ta shoh arën me grurë. Gruri ishte pjekur dhe shkëlqente si ari. Bujku priste që grurin të vijnë t`ia korrin miqtë që i kishin premtuar. Duke kaluar nëpër arë, ai takon dheplrën dhe i thotë:
> -Zonja dhelpër mos të të gjej nesër këtu, se vijnë miqtë të korrin e vaj halli për ty.
> Të nesërmen bujku vajti në arë, por as kishin ardhur miqtë, as kishte ikur dhelpra. Ashtu edhe ditën e dytë e të tretë. Më në fund bujku e këshillon dheplrën:
> -Zonja dhelpër, nesër unë do të vi vet ta korrë grurin. Po të gjeta, do të ndahemi keq unë e ti.
> Ditën e katërt bujku shkoi me drapër në arë, kurse dhelpra kishte ikur edhe më heret.


*Paska pas fat bujku me ni djelper kollaj e ka tut*, po ka bujq qe marrin me veti drith e buk e cigare e qata e kishin qorru sorrat e ska kush i njek prej are ,bille pernat jon tuj nal dritat mos te shofin me honger drithin n'ara po kot ! *veq se pi duhet te shkretit me ra me pula e mu qu me gjela.*
------------------------
Nuk i kem punt mirê.....
*kur i riu ja zen vendin plakut se kishe nuk po din aty kush nuse nuk merr as nuk ep !*
---------------------------
*kosova ka vevoj per vetvendosje e jo negociata* 
13 kryqzata shkun ne Arabi e su hjeken deri qe u qu Seladini mi njek HU !

----------


## ABytyqi

Po kysmet ne 2009 pas versinit te ri Aksh Vetvendosje

----------


## bOndi_oo7

Une per vete nuk do ta kisha quajtur 'zgjidhje te statusit' ate cka do te ndodhe pas 10 dhjetorit, por jam shume i sigurt se do te kete *ndryshim te statusit te deritashem*.

----------


## biligoa

> Mendoj se statusi i mirefillte dhe i pa kontestueshem nga populli, do te jete vetem atehere kur te organizohet nje referendum qe eshte forma me demokratike ne rruzullin toksor,dhe te shprehet: 1. A done te jet i pa varur.2. A done ti bashkangjitet shtetit AME. dhe 3. A done te qendroj nen Serbi. Kjo eshte zgjidhja e drejte qe po kalon ky proqes per popullin e Kosoves dhe besoj qe per nje kohe te gjate do ta stabilizonte Ballkanin dhe Evropen. Pershendetje nga veprimtari.


....................

----------


## xani1

Më vjen mirë që meselja është kuptuar drejt edhe pse nuk e kam komentuar fare.
Unë ju përshëndes përzemërsisht.

----------


## dibrani2006

?????????? te shikojme me 10 dhjetor.

----------


## Qendi

> mas 10 djetorit po   por mbas 10 dhjetorit nenkupton ene ne 2012.ok


_Ajo Dihet Qe Me 10.12.2007 Sepse Tashme Dihet Se Bisedimet Perfundojn Me 10 dhjetor 2007_

----------


## fisniku-student

*Te Mos ju habis kjo "Pas dhjetorit" sepse kjo "Pas Dhjetorit" tregon per Muajt tejer qe vin pas...Ndersa ndryshe eshte te thuhet "Ne dhjetor"*

----------


## xani1

Bisedimet 120 ditëshe i ngjajnë asaj barcoletës:
-A keni pula?
-Jo.
-A po bëjnë vezë?
-Po të thashë se nuk kemi pula.
-Ani de, nuk u bë nami, muhabet po bëjmë.

----------


## biligoa

Mendoj se statusi i mirefillte dhe i pa kontestueshem nga populli, do te jete vetem atehere kur te organizohet nje referendum qe eshte forma me demokratike ne rruzullin toksor,dhe te shprehet: 1. A done te jet i pa varur.2. A done ti bashkangjitet shtetit AME. dhe 3. A done te qendroj nen Serbi. Kjo eshte zgjidhja e drejte qe po kalon ky proqes per popullin e Kosoves dhe besoj qe per nje kohe te gjate do ta stabilizonte Ballkanin dhe Evropen. Pershendetje nga veprimtari

----------


## bOndi_oo7

> *Te Mos ju habis kjo "Pas dhjetorit" sepse kjo "Pas Dhjetorit" tregon per Muajt tejer qe vin pas...Ndersa ndryshe eshte te thuhet "Ne dhjetor"*


Sonte degjova ne lajme se paskan hedhur si mundesi vazhdimin eventual te bisedimeve "maximum" deri para fillimit te shkurtit.

----------


## Qendi

_Statusi Mund Te Shtyhet Deri Ne Janar.
Ndersa Per Ket 10 Dhjetor Ishte Se Bisedimet Zgjasin Deri Me 10.12.2007 Ndersa Ban Ki Moon Vendos Disa Dit Pas 10 Dhjetorit_

----------

